

CMS interface design and evolution - basil
http://gregsherwood.blogspot.com/2008/10/interface-design-interative-process.html

======
basil
I work with the guys who developed this new CMS, which truly has to be seen to
be believed. It contains some great features coupled with a very lickable
interface.

Here is a video recorded at our last user conference 2 weeks ago which goes
through many features that I believe raises the bar for CMS design and
development: <http://www.vimeo.com/2040803>

